# Vindi Boys Reunion 2011



## brian daley (Jul 14, 2007)

Hello there
Hope you're all well (Wave) Just to remind anyone who's interested that this years Vindi Boys Reunion is on August 5,6,7th at Sharpness,
Hope to see you there!
Kind regards
Brian


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Unfortunately ill health wont let me be there. I attended Vindi in 66 and am wondering is it possible to get hold of a cap badge, I have tried all the usual scources. Thanks.


----------

